# ABGA Tattoo...Help!



## Lindsey_Laine (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello,
We are fairly new to the registered goat scene and we have two boer kids we are selling this weekend. I know that the ABGA tattoo needs to be our herd prefix on the right ear and the letter that corresponds with their birth year needs to be on the left, but what comes after the year letter? I have heard some say that it should be the number of the dam and others say it should be the number that kid is out of that litter. Need to figure this out before this weekend!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It can be whatever you want it to be. Usually its the animals individual number.

So with mine for example, I just do the year letter + the same ID # as what their scrapie tag is.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Everyone does it a little differently, it just has to be unique for each animal in your herd. There in lies the confusion.
Often the left ear is tattooed with the number the kid was born on your farm, that way each kid has a completely unique tattoo, for example you wouldn't have the same tattoo on all the kids from one doe or all the first and second kids. So for example, the first doe to kid in 2018 had twins and they are tattooed H1 and H2. If the next doe has triplets, they are tattooed H3, H4 and H5 and so on from January 1st until December 31st. Then everyone gets your assigned herd prefix in the right ear so every single goat's tattoos show what farm it was born at, what year it was born, and what birth order it was. We use that method.


----------



## Lindsey_Laine (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you! Knew it couldn’t be that difficult.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pick a number sequence. 1 2 3
or 12 14 16 ect. 
Make sure you do not double numbers such as 33, 22 ect if you do not have 2 sets of number tattooer.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Pick a number sequence. 1 2 3
> or 12 14 16 ect.
> Make sure you do not double numbers such as 33, 22 ect if you do not have 2 sets of number tattooer.


I know this is an old thread, but I was hoping you could clarify for me, as I'm also new to registration and tattoos. Can you explain the double numbers bit in more detail please? Why can you not have, say, an 11? And what do you mean by two sets of number tattooers?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can have a number 11 as long as you have two sets of number punches to make up the number. 

That way you don't have to punch the first #1 and then go back and punch the second 1 after. 
Both number 1's are being done at the same time. It's less traumatic to the Goat and easier for you.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

What is a good tattoo kit to use?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is the one I have, well actually I have 2, one for right ear one for left ear
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...itemguid=3269d8b5-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5
Everyone says to make sure to get one with the release thing. I've never not used one so no idea how much it does help. Also it comes with 0-9 numbers. You will have to get letters as well and if you don't get 2 of the pliers (I am loving having 2) then order another set of numbers or just make sure you never use double numbers for a tattoo, 11, 22, 33 and so on. Keep in mind though your herd tattoo. If you have double a number/ letter you will have to get 2 of it. I think it would me a major pain to try and tattoo the second on in there after you already tattooed the ear once.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> You can have a number 11 as long as you have two sets of number punches to make up the number.
> 
> That way you don't have to punch the first #1 and then go back and punch the second 1 after.
> Both number 1's are being done at the same time. It's less traumatic to the Goat and easier for you.


Oh!! I gotcha. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here's another related question, as I didn't see the answer in the other tattoo threads - if you aren't a member (say you have a really small herd and it doesn't make sense financially to have a membership with the registry), how do you get an assigned tattoo for your farm? I've gathered it's usually part of the membership paperwork, but also that it's possible to register (and therefore I assume to tattoo) a goat without a farm membership... but I can't find how to actually get an assigned farm tattoo sans a membership. Has anyone here done this?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It seems that you'll need to send them a letter. I also recommend calling them as well, so there's no miscommunication.

Rule 212:
ABGA Prefix and Tattoo Sequence

Members and non-members shall select a unique herd prefix. The unique herd prefix can be submitted with the new membership application or by written letter to the ABGA office. The herd prefix can be a word or words, or a series of numbers and/or letters that are unique and not assigned to other individuals. Once assigned, the prefix is used for animal identification by tattooing the herd prefix in the right ear of each animal registered by the applicant.

Learn more here: http://abga.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/ABGA-Rules-and-Regulations-rev-121418.pdf


----------

